# emerge download server

## easydisk

Waar kan ik installen van welke server emerge de packages download ?

En komen er iso's uit die de modem gebruikers makkelijk kunnen downloaden (op het werk of zo) met wat packages er op, zonder snelle verbinding en steeds heen en weer slepen van packages is niets ;-(

----------

## spufi

 *easydisk wrote:*   

> Waar kan ik installen van welke server emerge de packages download ?
> 
> 

 

Als dit te maken heeft met het 2de deel van je vraag (modem) zou 'k durven zeggen dat het eigenlijk bitter weinig uitmaakt: als het een gewone modem is (non-isdn) gaat je bandbreedte van download sowieso lager liggen dan de aangeboden bandbreedte per user van die server.  

Een meer lokale rsync-server is pas handig als je met breedband zit (liever tegen 700k/s d'len op een lokale(re) server dan 100k ergens in australië of noem maar op)

 *easydisk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En komen er iso's uit die de modem gebruikers makkelijk kunnen downloaden (op het werk of zo) met wat packages er op, zonder snelle verbinding en steeds heen en weer slepen van packages is niets ;-(

 

Tja kijk, Gentoo is nu eenmaal een portage-distro wat impliceert dat HEEL de Gentoo-omgeving gebaseerd is rond de kracht van portage.  Je kan misschien wel proberen zo'n cd in elkaar te boxen met de meeste ebuilds en packages op, maar dan verlies je de hele aard van de distro uit het oog: je gaat vrij snel out-dated zijn etc etc ...  Dit alles oa. omdat gentoo een jonge distro is die nog steeds vollop in ontwikkeling is.  Kijk maar naar de gentoo-announcement mailing list: elke week is er wel ergens een GLSA (gentoo linux security announcement) waarbij je gevraagd word 'for the better good' om zo snel mogelijk packages dit of dat te re-emergen omwille van security gaps etc ...

Er gaat geen dag voorbij of ik rsync helemaal met een -u world (en bijna elke dag is er toch ietske dat geupdate dient te worden).

Dit is hetzelfde als bv Debian draaien op een lokale pc (geen i-line) => je debian zal wel lekker draaien enzo, maar als je geen apt-get's kan doen, kan je dus evengoed voor een out-of-the-box distro nemen zoals mdk, rh, suse noem maar op dat niet volledig gebaseerd is op portage.

nb: 'k wil je niet van gentoo weghalen, maar tja, 'k zou zeggen: bezint eer ge begint.

(ps: je kan altijd heel de portage-tree downloaden (is iets van 2 gig aan tarballs heb 'k gehoord) en zo werken, maar euhm ...

----------

## easydisk

 *spufi wrote:*   

> Als dit te maken heeft met het 2de deel van je vraag (modem) zou 'k durven zeggen dat het eigenlijk bitter weinig uitmaakt: als het een gewone modem is (non-isdn) gaat je bandbreedte van download sowieso lager liggen dan de aangeboden bandbreedte per user van die server. 

 

Nee, het heeft niets met de 2de vraag te maken, maar voor een lokaal netwerk, dan kan ik 192.168.0.1 als server opgaven en gaat het lekker snel verder is www.ibiblio.org niet altijd de snelste, haal ik soms maar 30 KB/terwijl ik tot 100 Kb kan.

 *spufi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tja kijk, Gentoo is nu eenmaal een portage-distro wat impliceert dat HEEL de Gentoo-omgeving gebaseerd is rond de kracht van portage.  
> 
> Dit is hetzelfde als bv Debian draaien op een lokale pc (geen i-line) => je debian zal wel lekker draaien enzo, maar als je geen apt-get's kan doen, kan je dus evengoed voor een out-of-the-box distro nemen zoals mdk, rh, suse noem maar op dat niet volledig gebaseerd is op portage.
> ...

 

na 4 a 5 maanden zijn er voor RedHat, Mandrake en SuSE ook al 300 a 500 MB aan updates(zo was er voor Mandrake 8.1 al 400 MB aan updates, SuSE 7.1 gebruikers hebben reeds ,580 MB kunnen downloaden en RedHat 7.3 gebruikers 300 MB) Windows gebruikers moeten bij een Service pack ook tig MB's downloaden (SP1 voor XP => 128 MB), maar om nu te zeggen tegen alle modem/isdn gebruikers ga maar MS Dos of zo gebruiken lijkt me wat hard.

Verder kan het zo zijn dat ze thuis geen goede internet verbinding hebben maar bij de buren/baas/school/etc wel, kan je daar de iso's downloaden en voor de updates kom je dan een keer per maand langs.

Verder zijn er tig mensen (waaronder ik, vroeger dan) die gewoon Debian gebruiken terwijl er ze een modem/isdn line hebben, 90% heeft zo'n verbinding. Het draait en niet elke update is nodig als je niet 'versie' verslaafd bent en met kde 3.0.2 genoegen neemt terwijl 3.0.3 uit is.

Download je 2 maal per jaar nieuwe iso's/bestel je die ergens. (Vlak nadat mandrake 8.2 met KDE 2.2.2 het licht zag, kwam KDE 3.0.0 uit, pech moet je even wachten op 9.0 of downloaden.

 *spufi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (ps: je kan altijd heel de portage-tree downloaden (is iets van 2 gig aan tarballs heb 'k gehoord) en zo werken, maar euhm ...

 

Je bedoelt http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/ die is 8 GB ! maar daar zit alles in, naast 1.4RC1 ook 1.2,1.1a, etc en de 'dagelijkse' versie.

----------

## spufi

hmmm, precies nie veel hulp bij dit probleem ...

Zoals ik al eerder aanhaalde: gentoo is een *net-based systeem dat volledig rond portage draait (debian _kan_ je in 3 hele cd's downloaden, dus met een modempje kan je je verhelpen) maar gentoo zal waarschijnlijk een +/-130mb-base-cd blijven, dat gebaseerd is op een iline.

een eventuele oplossing zou zijn: installeer een lichte (trage, goedkope, gerecupereerde) pc op een plaats waar je dus wel een snelle lijn hebt (heel eventueel met samba om sharing te doen).

Install een gentoo base-system, zonder veel tralalies enzo ...

op je "modem" pc doe je een emerge -p <packet> >output...

de pakketten die je dan vindt, via een emerge -f op die "i-line" pc downloaden, dan branden op cd etc ...

het is een ongelooflijke detour, maar da's voor zover ik kan zien de enigste mogelijkheid dat ik zie voor jou vraag.

----------

## Nefreyu

Als ik het goed begrijp is dat dan ook niet het probleem. Alleen wil hij de rsync server gewoon mirroren maar niet helemaal maar alleen relevante delen voor 1.4

In theorie zou dit moeten kunnen, desondanks blijft het wel een aantal gigabytes downloaden en zul je elke nacht of elke week moeten updaten. 

Vraag blijft: hoe selecteer je packages welke wel en niet interessant zijn?

----------

## easydisk

Ik heb het opgelost door met wat commando's alle package namen te vinden (find . -type d -max-depth 2 ) even bewerken (emerge -f er voor en zo) en runnen. Gevolg is ca 3 GB downloaden maar dat is geen probleem. Alleen als ik nu wil updaten en kde 3.0.4 is nieuw blijft de oude 3.0.3 staan, dat is vervelend, opgelost met een locale mirror maken op http://127.0.0.1/gentoo  :Smile:  en dan zou alles weer downloaden maar ik moet zeggen dat dat wel een erg vervelende oplossing is, veel werk en zo, continue bestanden moven en zo.

----------

## spufi

 *easydisk wrote:*   

> Ik heb het opgelost door met wat commando's alle package namen te vinden (find . -type d -max-depth 2 ) even bewerken (emerge -f er voor en zo) en runnen. Gevolg is ca 3 GB downloaden maar dat is geen probleem. Alleen als ik nu wil updaten en kde 3.0.4 is nieuw blijft de oude 3.0.3 staan, dat is vervelend, opgelost met een locale mirror maken op http://127.0.0.1/gentoo  en dan zou alles weer downloaden maar ik moet zeggen dat dat wel een erg vervelende oplossing is, veel werk en zo, continue bestanden moven en zo.

 

Very nice!

Eerder deze week was er op alt.os.linux.gentoo nog iemand met een gelijkaardige vraag ...

Iemand antwoordde hiermee:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Yes, it is possible using the Gentoo LiveCD from 
> 
> http://telemetrybox.org/livecd/
> ...

 

In de vlucht efkes bekeken, maar lijkt me iets vrij raar en niet echt 100% problem-solving.

Je hebt toevallig geen zin om jouw oplossing meer publiek te maken?   :Very Happy: 

Zoals je ziet uit die post in a.o.l.g zijn er nog mensen die met dezelfde vragen zitten.

----------

## easydisk

Ik heb er iets van gemaakt:

http://www.munnikes.nl/gentoo.html

ongetwijfeld kan het sneller, beter maar het werkt.

----------

